# Friendly Tortillas and Wraps with Coconut Flour - Diabetic and Keto Friendly!!!



## tallbm (Sep 2, 2020)

First off, this will not taste like coconut but tastes like a tortilla or wrap that is waaaay better then the stuff you buy at the store... I do not lie to you!!!!
I was asked about this recipe in another thread where a few of our members expressed they were diabetic and now must cut down the carbs and sugars.  I don't have diabetes but it runs rampant on all sides of my family.  A couple of years ago a former girlfriend wanted to try the keto diet which is basically a diabetic diet with some well defined rules and goals to achieve weight loss that make it 110% diabetic compatible.  Here's some pics of things I've posted here using coconut flour tortillas and wraps and then some more write up :)
BBQ Pork Wraps






Wraps used as pizza crust base (This approach doesnt get them crusty but u can fold em over to make big pizza roll which is what I do!)






So basically in diabetic and keto cases bread, tortillas, wraps, etc. all go out the window because they are mostly carbs which become sugar in the blood which = bad for diabetics and also bad for the keto diet.  
I tried tons of horrible so called "friendly" or keto online recipes for breads, tortillas, and wraps as well as trying quite a few store bought and bakery offered options.
Finally I just took on the challenge myself and I was able convert an online recipe for Coconut Flour Tortillas into a real, legit, and great tasting option for tortillas and wraps.  This has solved most of my bread/tortilla/wrap situations which is great!

This post is long but worth it.  I can't stress enough how much I worked to get this right and how great this stuff becomes for those that are diabetic or on keto diets that really need to cut down their carbs/sugars.  It takes a few tries to get better at but once you get the results you understand how good these are and you will simply want to make a bunch of these at once to have throughout the next week or 2. 
I really hope you guys enjoy!!!

*Things To Know About This Recipe*

This is not regular flour so does not behave as forgivingly as regular flour tortilla/wrap/bread does, BUT once u get the process down u can make it happen.  Like most things, practice makes perfect.
My process I explain seems to have a lot of steps but honestly its more a matter of clearly describing the process in writing vs just seeing it done.  All online videos and such skip the process or use a piss poor process to efficiently and effectively do something like this... in my opinion lol
These tortillas and wraps are about 80% as sturdy as a flour based one BUT they in no way just fall apart on you.  If you are like me you load up regular tortillas anyway and end up fork and knifing them most of the time anyhow so if that is you then ignore this bullet point completely hahaha.
This really really really took me some tweaking and practice to figure out but I got it down, DON'T deviate from the measured water amounts or omitting ingredients, they are ALL needed.  Once you make this base recipe you can add a little bit of herbs and or spices to tweak the flavor for different dishes but honestly get 2-3 batches of this under your belt and you can go from there
The instructions seems like you are making HUGE tortillas BUT these things shrink when cooking to become normal sized tortillas... well normal in Texas hahaha
This recipe will make 10-12 tortillas
This takes me about 20 minutes to do these days.  This was not the case when I first started out hahahaha.  SO as with many things, the more you do it the better/faster you get with it :)

*Materials Needed*

2 non-stick silicon mats-  11.6x16.5 inches (trying with wax paper or parchment paper is a HUGE hassle as that stuff does not holdup due to absorbing moisture then tearing apart)
I like see through ones like these so you know you have rolled the dough out big enough to be cut and can use the pot lid to measure easily cause u can see through the mat:

12 inch diameter skillet with low walls (not a high wall skillet)
Pot Lid with a 9 to 10.5 diameter rim - the rim will be used to cut round tortillas as you press this into the dough
Bowl/Container with Lid you can put all ingredients in and easily mix together with a spoon and by hand

*Ingredients and Nutrition Info *(important for diabetics and keto people or anyone wanting to know the values)
IMPORTANT: measurements MUST be followed exactly.  Coconut flour and water amounts are not forgiving, especially messing up the water amount and getting too much!   Do not omit anything here it is all needed!

*Cal, Fat, Carb, Fib, NetCarb, Protein  *
1 dry cup            Coconut Flour (dead level measure)                           400,          24,             64.           48,            *16,*                      16,                                                                       
3.5 Tblspoons        Psyllium Husk Powder (dead level measure)  61.25,      0,                14,            12.25,    *1.75,*                     0,                                                                       
1/2 cup (1 stick)    Salted Butter, melted (not margarine)                814,        93.6,         0.07,          0,               *0.07,*               0.96,                                                                       
3/4 teaspoons        Garlic Powder                                                                     3,            0.02,           0.75,       0.02,         *0.73,*                 0.2                                                                       
1 teaspoon            Salt (scant or dead level measure)                              0    0      0         0       0     0                                                                       
1 & 3/4 wet cup (14 floz)    hot Water                                                            0    0      0         0       0     0                                                                       

*Total*                                                                                                                         1,278.25,   117.62,   78.82,    60.27,       *18.55, *             17.16                                                                                                          
*Per Serving  10    Serving/Tortilla *                                                           127.83,      11.76,       7.88,      6.03,           *1.86,*                 1.72   
(this may actually make 12 tortillas so divide total amounts by 12 to get the nutrition if that's the case.... nutrition will get lower per serving in such a case :) )



*Instructions*
Again seems like a lot of instructions but honestly its because the process is SPECIFIC for getting best results and done as efficiently as possible so comes off as a lot of writing (and I'm long winded hahaha).  A video of this would seem way more concise.

-add all *dry *ingredients in a bowl
****-cover bowl with lid shake all dry ingredients so they are nicely/evenly mixed up
-microwave water and butter together until butter has melted


-add melted butter and hot water to bowl and mix with a spoon or your hands (once it cools enough, don't burn your hands)
-mix into a ball until dough is firm and not watery and should not really stick to your hands


-divide up into 10 even dough balls
****put the skillet on the stove at med-high heat so it is ready to take a tortilla when the tortilla is rolled out (it needs to be hot when tortillas are formed)


-place a single dough ball on a silicon mat
-take the 2nd silicon mat and place over the dough ball and smash down with your hand to form kind of a big dough patty
-use rolling pin on top of the 2nd silicon mat to roll out the dough ball so it flatens out 
-1/8th inch thickness or less is what you are shooting for, thinner is a bit better
-Pro Tip: if you roll dough out wide enough and even enough where the 9.5 inch pot lid can cut a circle without gaps then that is basically thin enough :)

-Gently peel top silicon mat from the dough leaving dough stuck to bottom silicon mat
-Use pot lid to clearly cut a circular tortilla/wrap
-remove any dough around the circular tortilla that was cut, and ball dough back up and set aside for use later
you will likely end up making 2 more complete tortillas out of this scrap dough

-place the top silicon mat back on to the tortilla that is still stuck to bottom silicon mat
-flip over mats so bottom matt is now on top and tortilla will still be stuck to it
-now gently pull back top mat and gently begin pealing and encouraging tortilla dough to come off the mat and lay on the mat below


-once tortilla is pealed you can put your extended hand over the tortilla dough (dont press down)
-now flip the bottom silicon mat onto your hand transfering the dough to your hand


-now flip/toss the tortilla down into a hot skillet on stove and use a spoon or something to spread it out should you have caused a fold of the dough onto itself
This takes a few times to perfect so keep at it :D

-the tortilla will cook up on one side and when it is firm enough to easily flip without tearing then flip it in the pan and let the other side cook/firm up
    -once u get the hang of this you can start rolling, cutting, and preparing another tortilla while the one in the skillet cooks on one side


-once both sides of the tortilla are cooked up, have a plate with a towel or paper towel set aside and put the tortilla on that
-repeat with all tortillas until they are cooked


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 2, 2020)

Nice write up.  I will give a try.  I will take all the low carb recipes I can get!  Thank you very much.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 2, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Nice write up.  I will give a try.  I will take all the low carb recipes I can get!  Thank you very much.



I'm glad you find it helpful.

I may make some this weekend along with a couple of briskets I have for smoking.... provided I don't drink beer on Friday evening which will then have me spending the whole weekend recovering therefore nothing gets done hahaha.

I do choose some GREAT low carb beers as well.  Northeast Coast Brewery Schrimshaw Pilsner, and Shiner Lite Blonde, and my favorite summertime beer Shiner Ruby Redbird.

Scrimshaw is like 2g net carb per beer, Shiner Lite Blond and Ruby Redbird are like 3-3.8 or so per beer.

Yes it defeats the purpose of watching carbs to drink beer BUT i'm not competely blowing it out of the water so I can easily shake off the carb load after my recovery.  I only drink a few times a year anyhow so its like a cheet day/weekend haha :D


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 2, 2020)

Can’t say I read much of that but the food sure looks great! Thanks for sharing. Big like on that plate!!


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 2, 2020)

tallbm said:


> First off, this will not taste like coconut but tastes like a tortilla or wrap that is waaaay better then the stuff you buy at the store... I do not lie to you!!!!
> I was asked about this recipe in another thread where a few of our members expressed they were diabetic and now must cut down the carbs and sugars.  I don't have diabetes but it runs rampant on all sides of my family.  A couple of years ago a former girlfriend wanted to try the keto diet which is basically a diabetic diet with some well defined rules and goals to achieve weight loss that make it 110% diabetic compatible.  Here's some pics of things I've posted here using coconut flour tortillas and wraps and then some more write up :)
> BBQ Pork Wraps
> View attachment 461341
> ...


This looks really good. Looks like I will be ordering the silicone mat. I looked up  Psyllium Husk Powder.  Available at Walmart.   Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 2, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> This looks really good. Looks like I will be ordering the silicone mat. I looked up  Psyllium Husk Powder.  Available at Walmart.   Thanks for sharing this.



Excellent!
You will love these things and those mats are super useful for baking stuff in addition to using them to make these tortillas.

The Psyllium husk powder is important because it works the magic to hold the dough together.

Psyllium husk is like all fiber and if u look at most fiber and fiber based digestive aids they are either all psyllium husk or have heavy amounts of it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 28, 2020)

tallbm
 have you ever tried using a tortilla  press to make these?


----------



## tallbm (Oct 28, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> tallbm
> have you ever tried using a tortilla  press to make these?



I have not tried that,  but that's because I dont own a tortilla press haha.  I would suggest a big big 12inch tortilla press as these things shrink  a bit when cooking in the skillet.  They may shrink about 25% or more when cooked.

The dough is much more fragile than tortilla or bread dough and somewhat sticker.  So if using a tortilla press one would still need to use the no stick mats or there would be no way to safely get pressed dough off the press without destroying the tortilla.

These things are great tasting though and after a 2-3 attempts at making them using all of the advice here anyone should be able to start whipping them out consistently and confidently :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 16, 2021)

tallbm said:


> First off, this will not taste like coconut but tastes like a tortilla or wrap that is waaaay better then the stuff you buy at the store... I do not lie to you!!!!
> I was asked about this recipe in another thread where a few of our members expressed they were diabetic and now must cut down the carbs and sugars.  I don't have diabetes but it runs rampant on all sides of my family.  A couple of years ago a former girlfriend wanted to try the keto diet which is basically a diabetic diet with some well defined rules and goals to achieve weight loss that make it 110% diabetic compatible.  Here's some pics of things I've posted here using coconut flour tortillas and wraps and then some more write up :)
> BBQ Pork Wraps
> View attachment 461341
> ...


I made some turkey enchalida's with trader joes low carb tortilla's and came out very doughy.  Ended up throwing out.  Do you think these would work good for that?


----------



## tallbm (Jan 16, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> I made some turkey enchalida's with trader joes low carb tortilla's and came out very doughy.  Ended up throwing out.  Do you think these would work good for that?



For more traditional enchiladas, no.

Maybe, if you want more of a hybrid flour tortilla enchilada dish.
Meaning that you make these as stated above.
Then you take the made tortillas/wraps and fill them with not so liquid heavy fillings and sauces.  Then you layer cheese on top.  Finally you spoon on some real salsa (nothing like Pace) or some enchilada sauce but not too much (think like spooning salsa into a taco).
This would make a gooey enchilada bake-like dish but the tortillas would be a little wet like if you did used flour tortillas to make enchiladas with.

A better approach would be to make more of an enchilada "burrito" on an oven safe dish/pan then spoon on sauce and cheese and put that in the oven on broil.

Not exactly enchiladas BUT pretty close and let's be honest.  Any Tex-Mex covered with cheese and sauces and salsas is usually pretty amazing anyhow hahaha :D


----------

